# Deer Bisbee ???



## EsoxPirate (Sep 20, 2007)

Does anybody deer hunt around Bisbee? If so, what is the land like, adn how do you do? We have an opptunity to hunt out there later in the season, but have never been to the area.

Esox


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

You won't have any issues seeing deer. However, I am sure that it is just like every place else in ND during deer season POSTED


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

There is quite a bit of plots land near bisbee that you would be able to hunt. Granted it will probably get hit pretty hard the first weekend, but still huntable.


----------



## EsoxPirate (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks guys...

Esox


----------

